# Warriors Draft Thread



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Warriors are currently 4th right now. Obviously if there's Wall we take him but I'm really liking Evan Turner for the Warriors right now. Hopefully Don Nelson will be gone next season so we don't have t worry about playing Point Guards at he 4 spot.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Draft Turner and trade Ellis. If Turner isn't available, draft Derrick Favors if he is somehow available.

Prey some sucker drafts Cousins ahead of you so you get either Turner or Favors.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Turner wont be there at 4, you are most likely going to pick a big.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

While I think Favors is pretty talented but the Warriors already have Anthony Randolph and Brandan Wright at the Power Forward position and Biedrins and Turiaf would play Power Forward on a good number of NBA teams. If the Warriors don't get Evan Turner who I think is the best fit for them, I'd like them to draft DeMarcus Cousins simply because that Center position is so hard to fill and I want to know how the current Warrior team would do with a real Center.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think Favors could be an Amare like "center." Although Favors defense now is already significantly better than Amare's defense ever was. He's a better talent IMO and Cousins mental issues are a big no no for me. Cousins talent isn't enough justify it. It's between a version of Amare with very good offense and less shooting abilities vs a taller Zach Randolph in my eyes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What the hell are the Warriors going to do if they get Turner? Stephen Curry and Turner would be the obvious future backcourt, so does Ellis get dealt?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Turner wont be there at 4, you are most likely going to pick a big.


There is something called the Lottery...

They don't have the 4th pick yet...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Trade Ellis for an expiring or do something to get Rudy Gay or Andre Iguodala. Or play Evan Turner at the 3.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> Trade Ellis for an expiring or do something to get Rudy Gay or Andre Iguodala. Or play Evan Turner at the 3.


Ellis is having an adverse affect on the team at this point even though he is a very dynamic player. The Warriors have enough offensive weapons that he is easily replaceable.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I like Cousins, but playing for Don Nelson would be terrible for him. Draft Favors if he is available as he fits in very nicely to your uptempo system and can be a defensive anchor in the future.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

The team has also had serious injury issues for the past few seasons, basically ever since Nelson came back. That may have something to do with the fact that he plays his best available player well over 40 minutes a game, every game. With all the talent this team has lost in the past few years (Baron,J-Rich,Jackson,Harrington,and even Pietrus and Barnes, although those two have been adequately replaced) that is scary. 
I think if that Ellis for OJ Mayo deal went through, that would have been good. Mayo reminds me of a smaller Stephen Jackson, a mercurial wing player who can take some of the pressure off of the point guard with his handling ability.

-Unless they get a miracle lottery ball and get #1 (John Wall), then they should try to get Favors or Gani Lawal from GT.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

With the 6th spot, unless Cousins or Wesley Johnson slips to the Warriors, I'd like them to pick Greg Monroe... Or the Warriors can trade up.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Aminu is a serious possibility...though I'm not sure anybody is overly excited about that.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Randolph gets beaten up at PF he is a SF in my opinion.

Maggette needs to be traded he isnt a bad contract, but he blocks Randolph at SF. 

I think the 6 best players in the draft are. 
Wall
Turner
Favors
Cousins
Johnson
Monroe

So one of them.
I think it will be Monroe as the other 5 are the 5 best.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Greg Monroe is starting to look like the best fit... Still want Evan Turner.


----------

